# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  So what will you do if Malema becomes president of South Africa?

## Sly21C

Over the years I've watched Malema grow in stature. The first time I heard his voice on the news saying "we are going to take up arms and kill for Zuma" I got scared. He scares me today even. He has established himself as champion of the poor. Poor people that are hopeless find hope in Malema, while everyone else find him repulsive. I believe Malema has delusions of grandeur, he thinks he is more important than all South Africans except for Nelson Mandela. Judging from the way he treats people with no remorse tells me that he is answerable to no one. He has great oratory skills, he is also ruthless. He uses people's anger, emotions and frustrations for his own selfish needs.

One can actually compare Malema to Hitler or the late Zimbabwean Hunzvi. Malema, like Hitler, has the ability to take control of this country because he will offer people false hope, get elected to office by shouting a slogan again and again until it is imprinted into his follower's brains. He has done that already with his "nationalization of mines" and "economic freedom in our lifetime" chants until it is imprinted into his follower's brains. There are a lot of poor people in this country. Most people that are educated live in suburban areas and don't participate in politics, while poor uneducated people participate in politics and fight for leadership positions so that they can gain access to government resources for material gain. Malema will easily be elected by those people because those people don't care about the country, they just want fancy cars and huge mansions.

I believe that Malema will be president of this country, when that happens things will be bad for all of us. Foreign investors will pull out their money and this will result in the Rand plummeting against major currencies. Most educated people will emigrate to other countries which will leave companies that require skilled labour unproductive and therefore they will close shop. State money will be looted by his cronies. Tax revenue will plummet which will result in today's social grant beneficiaries not receiving their money anymore, and therefore putting them further into poverty and death.

My question is, what will you do to protect yourself from being a victim of the coming tsunami that is Malema? Will you emigrate? Will you stay in South Africa and fight the new dictator? Will you play the stock market and profit from falling stock prices when Malema assumes power?

----------


## dfsa

Malema will not make it to there Dude. The gravy train passengers will make sure of that!!

----------


## Blurock

I believe there are still a lot of people with common sense in South Africa. It all depends on how the government will deal with the masses who are now demanding their share. We have an unhealthy alliance between 3 political stakeholders with different agendas. The reality is that soon there will be no state coffers to plunder any more. Once you can not buy the allegiance and support you need to stay in power, the $#!t will hit the fan.

----------


## Just Gone

I also hope and think he does not make it - he has to become leader of the ANC first to follow on to become President and I dont think that will happen.

----------


## Dave A

Some stuff just doesn't bear thinking about.

----------

tec0 (13-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

Don’t worry about it if he takes over we will not live long enough to see the outcome....

----------


## Sly21C

I'm convinced he will be president one day, the question is when? The ANC elects its leaders at an elective conference. An elective conference is made up of ANC delegates from all over South Africa. Those delegates come from branches, the majority of the branches of which are from rural areas. A majority of the branches are made up of poor people, most of those poor people want financial wealth and they will get it by being elected in a leadership position and then using state organs to gain financially. Most people that are educated don't participate in politics, they are not members of ANC branches. So the problem is that those same people who are articulate and are sober minded will not be at an ANC elective conference in the first place. The people that will be there will be mostly uneducated people who just want access to financial and material wealth by hook or by crook.

We have in this country something called mass psychology. Prior to Zuma's rise to power, all Zuma had to do was to sing "mshin' wami", which excited his supporters and made them more determined to have him elected as president. The same with Malema when elected unopposed as president of the ANCYL, all he had to do was to shout "economic freedom in our lifetime". The ANCYL delegates that attended Malema's re-election were mostly young, desperate, unemployed, semi-educated people. Educated ANCYL members from ANCYL branches that opposed Malema were disbanded. That's why Malema won, he won because he got rid of the opposition, mostly unconstitutionally. Now if Malema has the ability to energize people. If he is brought back to the ANC, he will rise up the political ladder and be a contender as leader of the ANC. Once he's a contender then he will win since he has very good oratory skills and is not afraid to promise heaven and earth.

Malema knows that problems facing this country are huge, he knows that people are getting frustrated and are tired of waiting for RDP houses, jobs, water, etc. He will use people's emotions to further his personal ambition to be president. We saw this in Marikana when he used people's anger, hurt to insult Zuma. He hijacked the Marikana memorial, turned it from a place of God and moaning to a place of political arena. He is the type of person that will do almost anything to win. If it means using poor and vulnerable people then he will do it.

I think you guys must read up more on Hitler and how he got to power. Hitler was not popular in Germany. He was militant, and his followers were violent. Those violent supporters of his made sure that everyone else toed the line. It's like in Marikana, there are only about 5000 striking, but those 5000 miners intimidate 20000 other miners into striking with them. So even if Malema only has 10% of supporters in the whole ANC, that tiny 10% can intimidate and make the other 90% scared and so they will toe the line. You don't need a majority with a person like Malema to win, just a few individuals who are willing to kill.

----------


## Dave A

Is Julius going to wait out his suspension from the ANC though?

----------


## tec0

> Is Julius going to wait out his suspension from the ANC though?


Actually you can feel the tension in the air lately. I think it is [game over] it is just a matter of time before we will see a new military stile leadership. It is common in Africa so why would South Africa be any different?

----------


## Citizen X

In South Africa, we operate on a system of representative democracy, this means, that when you vote, you don't vote for an individual, you vote for a political party. That political party will then choose the leader. This is why the NEC of the ANC could have 'recalled,' Mbeki,' the way they did. So the question is will the executive of the ANC ever choose Malema to be their leader? I think not, *He has a very bleak political future!*

----------


## Pap_sak

I agree with Vanash - the ANC will not take Malema back. BUT, he could start his own party which would get fair support from the youth - maybe 5%-10%. What I could see him doing though is start a new Union. Do the math, couple of hundred thousand members at R50 p/m - there is good money to be made plus he would have a supporter base.

----------


## Dave A

> What I could see him doing though is start a new Union.


 :Hmmm:  Interesting thought. I was thinking more down the lines of him getting impatient and starting his own political party - but that could well be a smarter move (given the political nature of most trade unions in SA).

Despite suggestions to the contrary, I can't see the ANC taking him back before his suspension is up - certainly not while it might be perceived that Juju has forced their hand. It would be tantamount to conceding that Julius is more powerful than the party. And there is *no* chance that if they brought him back in that they'd be able to reign him in.

The interesting consequence *if* Juju *did* start his own political party is I'd think the ANC might be stretched to get a simple majority in parliament. Still feeling that one over for catches.

It's still a big IF though - so far Juju has given no sign that he is eyeing out anything other than the ANC as the bus he wants to get on board.

----------


## Citizen X

> It's still a big IF though - so far Juju has given no sign that he is eyeing out anything other than the ANC as the bus he wants to get on board.


Fair point! I can say though, Malema, would have never made it on Karl Marx's bus, he would have been thrown out! _You can't play revolutionary in a Constitutional Democracy_. Karl Marx would have immediately labeled him as the greedy capitalist, with a mansion in Sandton, Besides Karl Marx was highly educated, he earned a doctorate and numerous other qualifications. Malema is a current novelty, but hell disappear from the pages of history. He has done nothing constructive for South Africa but bring us into disrepute. Ive being listening to radio 702 lately, this sickening rhetoric of the Blacks this, the Whites that is rearing its ugly head again. They need to single out individuals regardless of their race and deal with them in a manner thats respectful of the law.
_One must never lose sight of the fact that the State is also an employer! Do a survey, most State employees are unhappy,_ if mines are nationalized, and theyll probably reduce the miners salary even more, add corruption, nepotism and maladministration to that recipe and youve got yourself a mine that has to close down disgracefully. _The Ruling party has demonstrated by their various conduct, that they are certainly not good custodians of our resources!_

----------


## tec0

Keeping the country divided close to an election is exactly what "they" need to stay in-power. That is kind of obvious...

----------


## Justloadit

We are all underestimating JM. He is diabolical,  and take note diabolical people are extremely intelligent. Because of the our dislike to him, we tend to dismiss him as a puppet.

Take his trial recently. Advocates with years of learning, and experience in a court room, could not break him down, and lets be frank here, he does not have much education. This in itself shows that he has something, and he has the ability to be able to get the most political points out of the most worst situation.

A point we have not considered, what happens if he forms his own political party, not aligned to the ANC, how many votes would he get?
He does not have to have any structures as per the ANC, and will be his own boss,then what further political support will he get?

A frighting thought, as he could get a huge chunk of ANC supporters, and may be get a majority vote.

If you read Hitler's history, you will note that he was first elected into government with majority votes in Germany, but he still did not have outright control. There then was a fie in the Chancellery, which he pounced on and used as a political tool to get outright control. The indications were that Hitler's henchmen actually set the fire to create the situation. So do not be fooled that he does not have all the votes. Situations can be created to achieve this.

----------


## vieome

Think an important question is Who is JM working for? 
When the ANC was fighting for freedom The Govt of the day started a war in Mozambique so that country could not help ANC. I think JM is in a similar business and is in the employ of Zanu Pf of Zimbabwe. The more harm he causes for JZ the less JZ can force Zim to change its constitution.

----------


## Citizen X

> The more harm he causes for JZ the less JZ can force Zim to change its constitution.


If Malema is so concerned about the workers, then he should form a union, with the way things are going, the biggest unions won't give him a chance and he won't stand a chance! Nazi Germany was wholly different. The league of nations was a toothless tiger, though the UN is not much better , at least they dealing with dictators, albeit at a snails pace. Malema won't make it big time in politics, he doesn't know how to debate the issues, the land reform issue was bona fide debate on live tv, when he was made the offer , all he could say was , the tea girl this, the tea girl that, the madam this, the madam that. This is not about Black and White, all human beings suffer. Yes, we need to redress past unfairness, but, you can't punish all the Whites for what the Apartheid regime done. This is not fair!
In a 1979 interview Bob Marley said the following:-
What do you think about politicians? Do you see dabbling in politics a good idea for someone in your position?
Well, you so, dabbling in politics, well, I don’t know what that is! You see, I’m a fighter for my rights, see, and I don’t care who the guy is, cause my rights is my rights, like my life, all I have is my life! That mean if I can say, I don’t want that or I want this! _When I check it out, the biggest man was a baby one time, so I don’t know where they get all these big ideas, we want to be rulers over people, you can’t dig it, you can’t take it_, we revolutionaries, we don’t have no help, *I don’t take no bribe!* Rasta don’t work for no CIA. Born fatherless, them call me half cast, well, I don’t live on the black man’s side, I don’t live on the White man’s side I live on God’s side who cause me to come from Black and White.”

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Now here's a familiar trick from revolutions past, claiming the leadership space in the middle of chaos.




> The nearly month-old "revolution", spearheaded by Malema, who is operating in what many believe is a political leadership vacuum, has been linked to upheavals at mines in North West and on the West Rand. It includes the operational stalemate at Lonmin's Marikana mine following last month's massacre of 34 striking workers, the shutting down of Anglo Platinum operations at its Thembelani mine in Rustenburg, the wildcat strike at Goldfields in Carletonville and the threat by mineworkers around Rustenburg to shut down the mines next week. Malema also found time to address disgruntled soldiers south of Johannesburg on Wednesday.
> 
> "There was a political vacuum and we occupied that space. If we failed to do that the wrong elements would have taken that space," Malema told the Mail & Guardian. "We took it while the leadership was indoors speaking to themselves."
> 
> Two youth league members said Malema was furthering a youth league project and that the league was fully behind him, although it could not support him financially because of its limited funds.
> 
> A youth league national working committee member said Malema had accelerated a youth league project because of his anger. "We were supposed to put systems in place first, but Julius went ahead after he was expelled from the ANC. We did not want it to happen the way it has. We wanted NUM [National Union of Mineworkers] to be partners in the mining revolution but developments have left the NUM behind.
> from M&G story here


Not opportunism then but all part of the plan.

Yeah right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dangerous nonetheless though. This has become a *very* high stakes game.

----------


## gac

I don't think he would live long enough to see out a 1st term and if he does I think I'd be very tempted to shoot the bastard "Little Bob" myself. 
I think he has as much chance of becoming Presdent as the sun has of shining today, and it's been peeing down for the past 3 hours.

----------


## Blurock

> Now here's a familiar trick from revolutions past, claiming the leadership space in the middle of chaos.
> 
> Not opportunism then but all part of the plan.
> 
> Yeah right 
> 
> Dangerous nonetheless though. This has become a *very* high stakes game.


Yes, it does appear to be part of a two pronged plan.
1. to get rid of Jacob Zuma
2. to gain control of the mines

So who is MalEnema working for? Who sits behind all of this, because I do not think he has the IQ to plan it all on his own.

----------


## Dave A

One thought that occured to me went something like this:

We all know there are various interest groups within the ANC.
Julius's popular support power comes as leader of the "revolutionary youth" interest group.
However, he's also a member of the "we're making damn good money out of our political connections" crowd.
Right now it looks like the COSATU/SACP interest group is on the verge of hitting a home run.

I suggest this poses a threat to the future of the "we're making damn good money out of our political connections" crowd.

----------


## Citizen X

A message from the grave
“Juju, I can’t seem to rest in peace here in Hell, this character vn keeps conjuring up my spirit to give you some words of wisdom! *Well, let it suffice that I say you are the bourgeoisie based on your bank balance! Even Chairman Mau tells me, it’s disgraceful to capitalise on a funeral of miners to make your comeback. My son Fidel Castro never took advantage of funerals! I like Fidel, I like him!* The former Soviet Union has placed me me in disrepute, I live in infamy because of their interpretation of my works! I wrote that ‘supply creates its own demand,’ how can this resulting demand occur when mines are not functioning! Juju, my writings are stamped by brilliance and originality! When are you going to write anything? All my comrades wrote, I don’t see any of your writing!
*Anyway, since you done so poorly in mathematics, I’ve resolved to give you some lessons from my mathematical manuscript which I wrote in 1843
*For any polynomial, _p_(_x_) − _p_(_x_0) is a polynomial,that can be _divided_ by (_x_ − _x_0).Consider the polynomial _g_(_x_) =_p_(_x_)−_p_(_x_0)_x_−_x_0 _g_(_x_0) is the derivative of _p_(_x_) at the point _x_0.
A similar reasoning can be done for otherelementary functions (exponentials, roots, I
mention also _log_ and _trig_).Without the idea of limit, a _recipe_ is needed to
produce _g_(_x_0) starting from _p_(_x_) without falling in“0/0”.
*So Juju once you figure this out, then maybe, just maybe, I classify you as a cardboard revolutionary!

*
This photo of you indulging won’t make those hungry miners happy Juju”


“And, I have it on good authority that you once said, something to the effect that you’ll protect the youth from a British Invasion!!! Imperialism ended a very long time ago JUJU!

Beware the British are about you invade you!!!!




Oh really Malema"

----------


## Dave A

> 


Classic!

----------


## dfsa

Like I said before, I don't know what you guys fear. The gravy train passengers will make sure of this guy stay down!! 

He don't even have freedom of speech as of Today

----------

tec0 (17-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

> Like I said before, I don't know what you guys fear. The gravy train passengers will make sure of this guy stay down!! 
> 
> He don't even have freedom of speech as of Today


Whoever is paying will make sure he gets a good lawyer to ask that very question... Why was he not allowed to speak in public? That said 




> *16. Freedom of expression*
> 
> 1. Everyone has the right to freedom of expression, which includes *
> a. freedom of the press and other media;
> b. freedom to receive or impart information or ideas;
> c. freedom of artistic creativity; and
> 
> d. academic freedom and freedom of scientific research.
> 
> ...

----------


## dfsa

> Whoever is paying will make sure he gets a good lawyer to ask that very question... Why was he not allowed to speak in public? That said



This was their reason Today:   *incitement of imminent violence;  

*Their other reason was that the meeting was only for the mine and workers union.  Quite strange, as the miners already told the union to f!@#f.  The situation nearly became violent again as most miners in the stadium said they invited Malema.  Mabalema's next step could be to get the miners to nominate him as their speaker...  That will put a spanner in the works.

----------

tec0 (22-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

> This was their reason Today:   *incitement of imminent violence;  
> 
> *Their other reason was that the meeting was only for the mine and workers union.  Quite strange, as the miners already told the union to f!@#f.  The situation nearly became violent again as most miners in the stadium said they invited Malema.  Mabalema's next step could be to get the miners to nominate him as their speaker...  That will put a spanner in the works.


Yes and no... 
Fact is even as a speaker he still caused a lot of public unrest and he will be held accountable because the government will demand accountability. If you consider all the facts and all his public speeches his intent becomes clear along with his motives. This will not be tolerated because the elite cannot afford it.

----------


## Dave A

http://mg.co.za/article/2012-09-21-l...ppear-in-court

Following in JZ's footsteps?

----------


## Blurock

> http://mg.co.za/article/2012-09-21-l...ppear-in-court
> 
> Following in JZ's footsteps?


Is he as well connected as JZ to stay out of jail?  :Whistling:

----------


## Justloadit

To become president, you must do a stint in jail. Is he taking the first step, and getting groomed for president?

----------


## Citizen X

> Yes and no... 
> Fact is even as a speaker he still caused a lot of public unrest and he will be held accountable because the government will demand accountability. If you consider all the facts and all his public speeches his intent becomes clear along with his motives. This will not be tolerated because the elite cannot afford it.


Tec0, you've got some sound reasoning skilss there! This is not mere hyperbole!

----------


## bjsteyn

I believed there was no chance that Zuma would become president. He only had primary school education, had charges of fraud etc. that just disappeared, his cure to aids claims etc.  If Juju was allowed back in the ANC he has a chance of becoming president, but then that wouldn't happen under the current ANC leadership. After being expelled, being removed by the Police the other day, just confirmed that for me. (If the ANC ex-spells you the must really be a bad boy )

 So Juju has three options in my eyes:

1. He workes his way back into the ANC.

By his youth league friends progressing up the ranks into ANC, he has a chance of getting back into the party and becoming leader. 
That would take years though.

2. He starts his own party, but that party would never overtake the ANC and there would not be enough brains in that party to make any progress, as no one with brains would 
join Malema's cause. (Which is what exactly?)

3. He leaves all political angles and starts a war. 

Malema could start a war, as he is just making trouble where ever he goes. 
And just when you think he can't do anything worse, he will surprise you.

Although i don't believe he would life long enough to see it threw, as he would have a few assassins hunting his head. 
And believe that no one in his camp (or payees if true) have the brains for such an operation and they would loose the war.

Anyway, don't think he is worth stressing about as he is just shooting himself in the foot wherever he goes.

:-)

----------


## tec0

> At its peak, the crowd that assembled for a night vigil ahead of the expelled ANC Youth League leader's court appearance in Polokwane on Wednesday numbered less than a thousand  a fifteenth of what organisers had claimed would arrive, and half what they claimed had actually arrived. And though energetic young men performed boisterously for the cameras, that was not enough to prevent the sense that the young people of South Africa may not, when it really came down to it, rise up in his defence. Source


Now this was expected...  :Whistling: 


How ever this part got my Interest; 




> One 13-year-old girl said she wasn't political, but wanted to support Malema. Several other schoolchildren, some still in their school uniforms, said they were there to support economic freedom. "I don't care if I go to school tomorrow," said one. "School is no good if we don't have jobs when we leave school." Source


This small section explains everything in its most basic form. The poor has no voice and without this individual it seems they fear that they will have no future. This is a commonality shared by most if not all South Africans regardless of colour and or political view. 

The fact remains, despite everything the e-toll system continued and is in use. This shows how little say we as citizens have in this country.  That said this individual may be controversial but he is important. He is important because people see him as a voice and without him they will have no say.

The following months will be very interesting

----------


## IanF

Reading the M&G article from Teco's post is interesting. Looks like the anti-Zuma faction is alive and vocal.
What will happen if he is not re-elected will he also be forced to resign like Mbeki was? 
The thing that worries me is the new leader is voted in as he/she is "anyone but Zuma" instead of the new leader having the right vision to take us forward. But the ANC to me is backward looking instead of forward looking and until that changes we won't get anywhere.
 :Surrender:

----------

tec0 (26-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

> Malema said his supporters needed to make sure President Jacob Zuma was not re-elected at the ANC's national conference in Mangaung.
> 
> "We must make sure Jacob Zuma does not become president of the ANC.... Remove him as a president," Malema said.
> 
> "Zuma has 700 charges against him. I only have one." Source


700 charges  :Whistling:  

Is that Accurate?  :Confused:

----------


## Citizen X

> 700 charges  
> 
> Is that Accurate?


I truly wonder, but it will be interesting if it is 700 charges! The possibility of Zume going is there, but Malema ever becoming President, I think not! Where can he really lead us to? We've got a leadership crisis in SA, We need proper leadership and guidance, leaders who really care about us! If they are truly our elected representatives then why do they promote etolling despite a public outcry? It seems to me, that money is the key motivator to be in government, it also appears that money motivates the appointment of certain individuals in key posts and money another motivator to remove certain people from watchdog posts. 
I'm glad that many people of all races are voicing their anger at poor service delivery. I don't condone the breaking of law when protesting, but government should realise that people are angry and dissatisfied. The anger and dissatisfaction is by and large directed at the ruling party. For reasons beyond me, they actually believe they doing a great job!

----------


## Dave A

> 700 charges  
> 
> Is that Accurate?


The correct operative word is "had" (given the NPA declined to prosecute JZ in the end) - and yes, it certainly was a high count although I don't recall the exact number offhand.

What Juju may not have grasped is that the higher the charge count, the more complex the pursuing of the court case becomes, and the easier it becomes to obfuscate. A single charge is laser focused. Yes, it becomes all or nothing, but there's way less wriggle room and reasonable cause to delay proceedings too (at least for that particular round - there's every chance of other charges coming from other directions in time if the rumblings of the media have any merit).

I have to say I'm feeling the single charge and the nature of it for catches. In a way it does lend credence to Juju's claim that behind the charge lies a political trigger finger. If true, that doesn't make me happy about it, although there is some satisfying irony that Juju is now complaining about being beaten by a stick he helped create.

----------


## Garf

I remember similar comments about Zuma.

----------


## tec0

There is no question in my mind that there will be more to this case; I imagine that in his defence he may possibly identify other more prominent individuals. If so how will these claims be processed if processed?

----------


## Pap_sak

I think saffers on the whole have a very short memories. My one and only job for president of this country (I have low expectations) is to put appoint decent people in charge of the different sectors in this county, and Mr Zuma has for the most, has done this. He has also taken some to task for not doing their jobs, not all, but some.

For an ANC prez, I really don't mind the guy - and to be fair, have some level of respect for the guy, even if we differ on much.

----------


## Blurock

> I think saffers on the whole have a very short memories. My one and only job for president of this country (I have low expectations) is to put appoint decent people in charge of the different sectors in this county, and Mr Zuma has for the most, has done this. He has also taken some to task for not doing their jobs, not all, but some.
> 
> For an ANC prez, I really don't mind the guy - and to be fair, have some level of respect for the guy, even if we differ on much.


Well I, like many South Africans have high expectations. We want a president that we can be proud of. Not someone who embarrass us every second day, shirks his responsibilities, who manipulates the law and refuses to go to court to face the more than 900 charges of corruption and abuse against him, one who has weak morals and has been accused of adultery, one who appoints pals in top positions and then refuse to acknowledge his mistake when they stuff up. One who blames his shortcomings on Verwoerd (who has been dead for how long? - 50 years!!) 

I will swop JZ and the 2, 3rd 4th..... (add the numbers at will) in line with Obama any time. It is not so much that we differ so much with JZ and his government. They are just not fit for the job. Period.

----------

tec0 (27-Sep-12)

----------


## Pap_sak

Blurock, you need to live in another country for a while, and let me tell you, you will be bitching and moaning about the way things run there with the same or greater venom, if not with in days, at least with in months. I am not saying I do not bitch and moan, hell, as a rate payer I feel it's my duty!!

I do not know you and do not have a clue what your net worth is - so will you me (and my experience) as an example of what you moving to the uk would be like:

Feck RSA - useless county, useless leaders, packing up and moving to the UK and going to open me a small shop and live the high, but easy life.

Sell up: not to bad, come out with around 180,000 pounds

arrive in the UK, eish, thing are a bit expensive

Find a fair house in in a small town far away from London. Ok so it adjoins my neighbor. It has this long 3m by 30m garden, ja, I have to say hello to my neighbors every day. The one bathroom is upstairs. No parking (garage, are you mad?) Rooms are tiny. But no crime. Schweeet, best R1.5mil I ever spent.

Now to open that shop. I got lucky only a ten year lease, crazy rents and I have to pay the crazy rates AND have to to maintain the whole building.

Business sucks as I have to compete with guys are the internet operating out of there bedrooms.

I am struggling but funnily enough I never see the guys next door working (wish they cleaned up their garden and stopped their late night parties), they on something called the "dole". Must be a great company, always pissed and going on holiday with thier 4 kids next week to Malaga, Spain.

Wish I could go on holiday...

What the feck? I pay for the dole!!!? %*#@!$%% county!

Pack the bags Sakkie, ons gaan huis toe!

 :Smile:

----------

Dave A (27-Sep-12)

----------


## IanF

Now Zuma talks at the UN about better education in the world when we have a crisis here with books not delivered kids not going to school in the Northern Cape as the parents protest. This man needs to go! 
But we get the government we deserve, so wow we must have done lots wrong to get this government.
The best way to screen employees is first get them to fill out an application form at your office then give them simple tests relevant to your industry because you can not trust a matric certificate.
I just get despondent with the whole political scene. :Censored:

----------


## Blurock

> Blurock, you need to live in another country for a while, and let me tell you, you will be bitching and moaning about the way things run there with the same or greater venom, if not with in days, at least with in months. I am not saying I do not bitch and moan, hell, as a rate payer I feel it's my duty!!


I've been fortunate to travel extensively in the Southern parts of Africa (up to the Congo) excluding Angola. I have also been to the UK and most of Europe. South Africa is still my country and I will put off the lights when the last guys leave. That is why I am not prepared to put up with a shirty government.

I want to be proud of my country, my government, my sports stars and Saffers in general. Why should I accept second best? We have the ability. We have the brains, the manpower, the technology, the sunshine. We have everything going for us. Why should I keep quiet and let fools such as MalEnema and Zoom Zoom spoil it all? :Rant1:

----------

Citizen X (27-Sep-12), Dave A (27-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Now Zuma talks at the UN about better education in the world when we have a crisis here with books not delivered kids not going to school in the Northern Cape as the parents protest. This man needs to go! 
> But we get the government we deserve, so wow we must have done lots wrong to get this government.
> The best way to screen employees is first get them to fill out an application form at your office then give them simple tests relevant to your industry because you can not trust a matric certificate.
> I just get despondent with the whole political scene.


It's a looney tunes laughable matter! What is apparent, by simple comparison, is that Bret Murray was labelled a racist for his painting and there was an outcry, now, Julius Malema addresses a crowd and say among many other things that Jacob Zuma is illiterate and there's no outcry, no live conference...

----------


## wynn

There is a good chance of Malema becoming president as long as nobody else makes the wild promises and sloganeers better than "Economic Freedom In Our Lifetime" and "Nationalise the Mines" that appeals to the 'Hoy Poloy' who happen to be the majority of the voters.
Malema only needs 51% of a two horse race to be president, if there are more horses the % comes down??? he may get in on a 30-25-25-20 split.

----------


## vieome

Every African country has fallen on obtaining Independence, if we learn from history, we should know that it is inevitable that South Africa will follow this path. We can choose to reject our African reality and substitute it with out our own, with dreams of Glory, but the truth remains, we on an uninterrupted downward trajectory. Denial is the most predictable of all human responses. But, rest assured, this will be the not be the first country an African Leader has destroyed, and they have become exceedingly efficient at it. It has nothing to do with the leaders education level, it is all to do with greed and the secret african code, black wealth no matter what the cost.

----------


## Citizen X

> There is a good chance of Malema becoming president as long as nobody else makes the wild promises and sloganeers better than "Economic Freedom In Our Lifetime" and "Nationalise the Mines" that appeals to the 'Hoy Poloy' who happen to be the majority of the voters.
> Malema only needs 51% of a two horse race to be president, if there are more horses the % comes down??? he may get in on a 30-25-25-20 split.


Where Malema will fail dismillay is attempting to market himself as a revolutionary in a Constitutional Democracy..He is trying to market himself as the same calibre as the original freedom fighters! He will never to that with credibility, grassroots people are no fools!

----------


## Citizen X

> Every African country has fallen on obtaining Independence, if we learn from history, we should know that it is inevitable that South Africa will follow this path. We can choose to reject our African reality and substitute it with out our own, with dreams of Glory, but the truth remains, we on an uninterrupted downward trajectory. Denial is the most predictable of all human responses. But, rest assured, this will be the not be the first country an African Leader has destroyed, and they have become exceedingly efficient at it. It has nothing to do with the leaders education level, it is all to do with greed and the secret african code, black wealth no matter what the cost.


I not that convinced! I can only speak from my own subjective perspective which includes interactions with people in informal settlements and people from all walks of life, I message I get is, we really want to try and make this work in SA!

----------


## vieome

Not sure what they are telling you, but one thing I have learnt over the years is that what people say is not that important, but their actions very important. So them saying they want to make it work and their actions is to put a man with 700 allegations against him to lead them, in the making it work.

Edit :
As you witness the death of a country the stages are the same like death of human
Five stages
Denial ( where you at right now)
Anger ( Where are alot of people are at)
Bargaining
Depression
Acceptance(Acceptance is often confused with the notion of being “all right” or “OK” with what has happened. This is not the case. Most people don’t ever feel OK or all right about the loss of a loved country)

The sooner one accepts what is happening and the path we are on, the better the decisions one can make.

----------

wynn (28-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Not sure what they are telling you, but one thing I have learnt over the years is that what people say is not that important, but their actions very important. So them saying they want to make it work and their actions is to put a man with 700 allegations against him to lead them, in the making it work.
> 
> Edit :
> As you witness the death of a country the stages are the same like death of human
> Five stages
> Denial ( where you at right now)
> Anger ( Where are alot of people are at)
> Bargaining
> Depression
> ...


I sincerely hope that we not in this process od decay! The key is genuinely letting go of the past once and for all! The past is just that, the past!

----------


## vieome

We study our past so as not to repeat our mistakes, but history shows us that we do. It really comes down to human nature. A building is on fire in the building there are two people, one is your relative, who do you save? A job opens up at your company, a relative and another apply, they have the same matric grades except your relative has a C for maths and the other has a B, who do you hire? It is easy to let go of the past given that it is only memory, but there will always be those that use the past to control the masses for personal gain. While the idea may come across in the glass is half empty or half full, what I pointing at, is the water in the glass is not safe for human consumption.

----------


## ians

The writting is on the wall, or should i say on all the fences (barb wire). Hijackings, armed robberies,murders are becoming a way of life, just about everyday i hear of another person who was attacked or murdered.

People said Zuma would never become president, need i say more.

What blows my mind is the fact that people are on this big drive to save the rhino, dont get me wrong i think it is great, but hello, more than 15000 human beings were murdered last year, "43 A DAY".
http://mg.co.za/article/2012-09-20-m...in-crime-stats

Whoppee do a 3 % decrease, so there is no need to panic.

----------


## Blurock

> Now Zuma talks at the UN about better education in the world when we have a crisis here with books not delivered kids not going to school in the Northern Cape as the parents protest. This man needs to go!


The biggest hypocrite I have ever seen. A man with no morals goes to Alex and tells the youth to have discipline and respect for their elders. Do you have no shame?  :Frown:

----------


## wynn

> Where Malema will fail dismillay is attempting to market himself as a revolutionary in a Constitutional Democracy..He is trying to market himself as the same calibre as the original freedom fighters! He will never to that with credibility, grassroots people are no fools!


Where Malema is sneaky sly is he knows that the majority of voters that are disenfranchised and dirt poor with no prospects are under 30, they were 12 or younger when the ANC came to power and have had nothing for their vote for more than half or more of their lives.
It is a ready made gallery and he only has to make the right noises to preach to the already converted.

----------


## bjsteyn

The initial title for the post was "What would you do if Malema became president of South Africa". Haven't seen anybody answer that yet. 
I would start a Political party to run for President, no not be President myself, as I am a thinker and not a talker, I would be working in the background. But
enough would be enough. And this would have to happen before Malema was elected, as he will probably take a Mugabe approach and become a dictator.

But it would have no effect in the voting poles to un-topple the ANC or Malema's own party, unless there were some serious well known people in my camp. 
The big question: What could give have a bigger effect on votes for a party than big promises. The answer: Hero's 

Yes, i believe we all idolize our hero's and would vote for a party filled with them, no matter what race or class. I believe they would have alot of black votes and could even untopple 
the ANC.

Imagine a party with well respected sports leaders like John Smit, thinkers like Rassie Erasmus, Dedication like Jacques Kallis. Hero's like Oscar Pistorious, Entrepeneurs like Mark Shuttleworth, Actors like Charlize Theron. You would still have your politicians in the party. Trevor Noah could be the speaker as he can say things that other South African's are thinking and get away with it and still make 
you laugh.

What could they contribute to politics. Well firstly I am sure they all have matric. So they are over qualified in SA's goverment requirements. :-)
I am sure they would do a better job than our current or even previous governments.

Haha, just something to think about.

----------


## IanF

From Business Day

We get the government we deserve.

----------


## Blurock

> The initial title for the post was "What would you do if Malema became president of South Africa". Haven't seen anybody answer that yet.


I would have to go and buy new under pants. The old ones would be too soiled to wear again... :Frown:

----------


## Blurock

What do you call someone who wore only T-shirts and Che Guevara berets every day and now suddenly appears in a black suit and red tie? 

The accused! :Whistling:

----------


## pieksie

What will I do?  I guess I'll get my guns ready...

----------

